# Lựa chọn nội thất ấn tượng, cá tính cho phòng ngủ của bé



## nadanvonga (14/1/22)

Lựa chọn nội thất ấn tượng, cá tính cho phòng ngủ của bé Không chỉ được bố trí gọn xinh, lựa chọn nội thất ấn tượng mà phòng của bé sẽ thêm cá tính nhờ cách sử dụng màu sắc sáng tạo. Dù bé nhà bạn đang ở độ tuổi mầm non hay tiểu học thì chắc chắn rằng, tâm lý của con sẽ được điều chỉnh ít nhiều bằng chính những gam màu được lựa chọn trong phòng. Mỗi một gam màu đều có một vẻ đẹp riêng. Với lứa tuổi của con, những Máy tạo hương thơm trong phòng gam màu tươi sáng sẽ giúp bé có thêm hứng thú, cải thiện phần nào tâm trạng để mang đến một cuộc sống thoải mái và vui vẻ nhất cho con. Với độ tuổi của các bé nhỏ thường nên chọn những gam màu sáng và bắt mắt để tạo cảm giác yêu thương, ấm áp như vàng, cam… Những bé từ 7 tuổi trở lên có thể tự chọn những gam màu mà mình yêu thích. Trẻ từ 5 – 10 tuổi có thể trang trí phòng theo chủ đề giúp bé phát triển tối đa trí não và sự yêu thích đặc biệt cho không gian riêng tư của mình. Căn phòng màu cam vô cùng đặc biệt với ý tưởng thiết kế đơn giản. Căn phòng được chia hai mảng màu đối lập nhưng vẫn tạo sự hài hòa. Phía trên mảng tường được chọn màu trắng và be, rèm cửa, máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ở nha trang cũng được chọn theo tông màu của tường. Phần tường và sàn phía dưới được chọn màu cam đất làm màu nhấn ấm cúng và thân thiện. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Căn phòng của những bé nhỏ tuổi sẽ đẹp tuyệt vời khi được chọn những gam màu sắc nét như đỏ, cam. Màn cửa màu đỏ liên kết với một phần tường cùng tông màu giúp tạo nên điểm nhấn nổi bật trong không gian nền màu trung tính. Phòng của bé vô cùng đáng yêu khi được lựa chọn màu xanh xám làm màu nhấn, cho một không gian với nền màu trắng thêm ấn tượng. Một không gian với màu ghi xám sẽ thêm ấn tượng nhờ nội thất lựa chọn màu sáng, thêm họa tiết vẽ trên tường theo chủ đề thiên nhiên để không gian của bé thêm cuốn hút. Căn phòng được kết hợp với hai gam màu chủ đạo là màu vàng và xanh da trời. Một vài điểm nhấn từ nội thất trắng và rèm cửa để tăng thêm độ mềm mại và cân bằng màu sắc cho không gian. Màu vàng được lựa chọn làm gam màu nhấn, tạo không gian tràn ngập ánh sáng và không khí ấm áp trên nền tường màu ghi đơn giản. Nếu bạn muốn điều chỉnh tâm trạng và hành vi của con, hãy bắt đầu từ việc thay đổi màu sắc. Nếu con của bạn là một đứa trẻ khá thụ động, hãy giúp con trở nên tự tin và mạnh mẽ hơn với việc chọn lựa những màu sắc tươi sáng như cam, vàng, đỏ. Với những bạn nhỏ hiếu động, hãy trang trí căn phòng với gam màu xanh lục và xanh dương để tâm trạng của bé luôn được ổn định và tĩnh tại. Không gian được thiết kế màu trung tính vẫn khiến bé yêu thích góc nhỏ của chính mình và điều chỉnh hợp lý tâm trạng của mình thêm bình tĩnh và ổn định. Một căn phòng của bé được trang trí lấy cảm hứng từ khu rừng tạo nên vẻ đẹp nền nã nhưng không kém phần sống động, tạo sự cân bằng hoàn hảo trong tâm trạng của con. Góc phòng xinh xắn với màu xám để trẻ giữ được sự bình tĩnh trong tâm hồn nhưng vẫn luôn cảm thấy thoải mái. Không gian phòng của bé với gam màu ấn tượng từ những chấm bi nhiều màu sắc trên tường đầy nghệ thuật giúp bé luôn điều chỉnh tâm trạng một cách tích cực. Một không gian yên tĩnh, yên bình trong nhiều gam màu có sắc thái khác nhau như màu xám, xanh dương pha xám giúp các cô bé, cậu bé cảm thấy thoải mái khi sống trong phòng. Sử dụng không gian với màu nền trung tính để làm nổi bật những màu sắc vô cùng dễ thương của nệm và gối cho bé thêm yêu cuộc sống xung quanh nhiều hơn. Góc nhỏ vui chơi của bé với đủ các hình khối của nội thất và màu sắc liên kết vô cùng lạ mắt. Không gian dành cho giường tầng với hai gam màu đối lập là trắng và vàng giúp phần nào cải thiện tâm trạng, giúp các bé vui vẻ và thoải mái khi sống cùng nhau. Những nét vẽ đầy sắc màu ngộ nghĩnh và đáng yêu trên tường cũng là cách kích hoạt trí tưởng tượng và óc sáng tạo cho con. Không gian của bé đẹp hơn với màu sơn xanh lá kết hợp màu hồng pastel tạo nên những ý tưởng thú vị cho căn phòng của bé. Một căn phòng theo chủ đề siêu anh hùng Batman và Iron Man kích thích trí tưởng tượng và lòng dũng cảm dành cho các bé trai. Không gian diệu kỳ lấy cảm hứng từ đại dương và những bộ phim hoạt hình yêu thích cho con thêm phấn khích khi sống trong căn phòng nhỏ. Góc nhỏ được trang trí Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu cho không gian lớn lấy cảm hứng từ đại dương cho thế giới riêng tư của bé thêm đẹp mắt. Những họa tiết siêu anh hùng trên tường và gối tạo nên không gian đầy ấn tượng. Một góc nhỏ với chiếc ghế hạt xốp êm ái cho không gian của bé thêm vui nhộn và tươi tắn.


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (14/1/22)

* Giải pháp để bảo vệ và giám sát khi con  học online ?*
Thời điểm hiện nay, do ảnh hưởng của dịch bệnh Covid-19 nên các con chủ yếu học online qua máy tính và mạng internet. Khi học online, học sinh rất dễ sử dụng máy tính không đúng mục đích như truy cập web đen, web đồi trụy, hay chơi game online ngay trong giờ học. Phụ huynh rất khó để kiểm soát con cái truy cập máy tính làm những gì, có sử dụng internet vào những trang lành mạnh hay không.
Hiểu được những băn khoăn, trăn trở của các bậc phụ huynh, VTEC SOFTWARE đã xây dựng thành công Phần mềm ngăn chặn truy cập web đen chuyên nghiệp VAPU để bảo vệ và kiểm soát học sinh trong việc sử dụng internet vào mục đích học tập và giải trí.
VAPU - Phần mềm giúp bảo vệ và giám sát con cái trên Internet với những tính năng vô cùng hữu ích. Với hơn 10 năm phát triển VAPU đã được hàng trăm ngàn bậc phụ huynh sử dụng, hơn 20.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, có các tính năng ưu việt:
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính 
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web s**, game online
 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
 Giá sử dụng full tính năng chỉ 500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. 
>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Hãy Inbox ngay đề có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bố mẹ!
———
Liên hệ : 
  Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com
Website: Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU


----------

